# Cannot Connect to wifi with Ubuntu



## connur (Jun 20, 2009)

I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a HP Pavillion dv6000 laptop. I cannot connect to my wireless internet.

When I type sudo lshw -C network in the terminal I get:
*-network DISABLEDdescription: Ethernet interface
physical id: 1
logical name: pan 0
serial: 9e:d8:bf:9c:52:d0
capabilities: ethernet physical
configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes
​sudo iwlist scan returns:lo Interface doesn't support scanning

eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning

pan0 Interface doesn't support scanning
​iwconfig returns:lo no wireless extensions.

eth0 no wireless extensions.

pan0 no wireless extensions.​I have WEP encrypted wifi. Thanks for your help ahead of time.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I cannot connect to my wireless internet.


Wireless, as in mobile or Wi-Max? If so, what is the brand and model of your modem?



> I have WEP encrypted wifi.


Or wireless, as in Wi-Fi? If so, what is the brand and model of your wireless adapter? Was it connected (if external) or switched on (if integrated) when you booted?


----------



## connur (Jun 20, 2009)

Wireless as in WiFi. The wireless adapter is integrated and is switched on. How do I check what kind of adapter it is?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe you got paperwork with the computer that listed the components? Or you have a Windows also installed and can look in Device Manager?


----------



## connur (Jun 20, 2009)

I did some research and the wireless adapter is a broadcom DW1390.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Most Broadcom wireless adapters are natively supported by Ubuntu as discussed here. If yours isn't, perhaps this article will help.


----------



## Cappi (Apr 17, 2006)

Sometimes you need to turn on the wi-fi setting. Try the fn key with one of the function keys. Normall one is setup to turn it on.


----------

